# JD3130



## JDHK (Dec 1, 2018)

I have a JD 3130 FEL. The breaks have put steele all thru out the hydrolic to an extend it can not be removed and it has damaged the hydrologic pump. I am putting a new pump on and was going to atyach an auxiliary reservoir but im not sure about 3PL. does the 3Point linkage draw and return to pump or draw from pump and return directly to the reservoir? Any one help?


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

If you haven't worked this out already, try searching online for a manual. That should be able to help you out here, if no one else can.


----------

